# Odd Question - Goodwill for Bike Clothes?



## fred2000 (Apr 26, 2004)

I have some older bike clothing that is still wearable - some barely worn.

I am mostly wearing team kit now and I am wondering what to do with the old stuff. I don't want to just throw it away. 

Is there some second hand bike clothing place - or place for underprivileged cyclists - that I should take it to? I suppose I could just Goodwill it but I am wondering if there is some place better.

Any thoughts?

Thanks, Fred


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

mmmm...... used shorts!

Ebay it. Then donate the money to Goodwill if you feel charitable to underprivileged cyclists. If you donate the clothes to Goodwill, they will more likely be used for a college kid's Halloween costume.


----------



## fred2000 (Apr 26, 2004)

I know better about the shorts - those are being trashed.

Mostly jerseys and some other random, seldom used winter gear.

Fred


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

What about donating to one of the local high school racing teams? Here's a link for the mountain biking league - http://www.norcalmtb.org/. Probably a road league also.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Goodwill accepts that stuff and resells it for more or less reasonable prices. You get the tax writeoff, so get a receipt. Win-win for everyone.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

http://www.tripsforkids.org/thrift.htm


----------



## fred2000 (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the Trips for Kids link - I just dropped them an email.

Jon


----------



## cohenfive (Jul 20, 2005)

*local bike teams...*

i've donated really good condition clothing via berkeley mike to the team he has been coaching. for stuff not in really good shape i'd probably donate to goodwill. kids can always use good stuff.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

pls drop a note back in if trips 4 kids can use the clothing - I have a bunch of bib shorts & jerseys in really good shape but dont want to bother with ebay I'd be thrilled to throw them in a box & mail to someone who can use them.


----------



## fred2000 (Apr 26, 2004)

Got the address, sounds like they will send back a thank you and a proof of non-profit status (for taxes).

Mailing address for donations:
Trips for Kids
610 4th Street
San Rafael, CA 94901
http://www.tripsforkids.org

They were super responsive so if you have any questions drop them an email off the website. 

I am putting together a box of stuff to go out later this week.

Fred


----------

